# Sex Partners



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

If you had a past you are not proud of...

Would you be obligated to tell a prospective new partner how many partners you have had previously?

??!

If they brought it up... like said their ex had so and so amount of partners and how hes glad he never had sex with her....

Ha. Yeah... nevermind. Stupid question.

I guess the only thing to do is tell, lie, or just stop talking to the person.

I guess the last one is best for me.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

if he's judgemental i wouldn't bother with him. i mean i don't care how many sexual partners anyone has had. i don't think it concerns me and certainly don't feel the need to criticise others for their past sex life.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

The only thing that is important to me is the issue of STD's.
Peacedove I think that it is important to not lie about STD's but other then that, I don't think that your boyfriend should feel entitled to know about everything that has happened in your past sex life. Get tested and then when you know your cleen tell him that your cleen and that your past is not important. I personally will never sleep with anyone again unless I am married, that way there is no guessing or suspicion about anything, it is also against my religion anyway.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It's never been a problem with me. I've always told my partners how many people I've slept with, and they've told me. My ex-wife out-did me by 11, but it didn't bother me.

In fact, I'm not even secretly proud about the amount of women I've slept with. I even slept with two sisters on the same night, and while I should be wracked with guilt about it, I don't care. Neither of them knew, so what's the harm?

I hope to rack up 50 before I shuffle off this mortal coil.

(Martin hears the distant sound of a thousand feminist chastity belts creaking shut in fury) :lol:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

you shouldn't feel obligated to tell anyone your number...it is your business and no one else's. if your prospective new parter makes a big deal out of it...don't date that person. what you did before you start dating them, is none of their business.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Tell this guy that your past made you who you are today.... and obviously he likes who you are today so it doesnt matter.

and it truly is absolutely none of his business... why does he want to know anyways? this is going to sound really negative but... be very careful who you share information with when its something youre not proud of. some people will use this as ammunition against you when they are angry... and/or share all that youve told them.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> some people will use this as ammunition against you when they are angry... and/or share all that youve told them.


That is exactly why he is asking her about that issue.
I was thinking the same thing.

Peacedove dont give in to him. You should only feel obligated to tell him about any STD's you may have but other then that I would keep my mouth shut if I were you.

He is digging for dirt and that's not a good sign.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I have to say...i think honesty is always the best policy in the end. One doesn't have to volunteer the information but never lie. Or at the very least just tell them that it's a private matter.



Martinelv said:


> I even slept with two sisters on the same night, and while I should be wracked with guilt about it, I don't care. Neither of them knew, so what's the harm?


Please mould this into a short story and email it to me as quickly as possible.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

What a terrible question. This question has no answer. Honesty is best, but anything beyond four makes him start thinking you're a slut. Wow, this is like choosing between freezing to death and burning to death.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

peacedove said:


> If you had a past you are not proud of...


Ok, I understand, not proud of. But the way you mention it, I think that you mean "ashamed of". Don't be. The more relationships you had, the more sex partners you had, the better you know what you want and yourself.

Was it more than 100? Come one, you can tell me 

No, just kidding. 5, 10, 1000, doesn't make a difference on who you are. But a young woman that had, let's say 70 relationships would triger an alarm that sais _"since she made it with such a number in just 5 years (assuming that she is 25), she might want something 'quickie' things. Do I want a 'quickie' right now?"_.

If he asks you, I recommend replying "why does this matter?"



peacedove said:


> I guess the only thing to do is tell, lie, or just stop talking to the person.
> 
> I guess the last one is best for me.


Why?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Brainsilence02 said:


> peacedove said:
> 
> 
> > If you had a past you are not proud of...
> ...


No it wasn't more than 100. I'm not gonna say how many though. Why is stopping talking to the person best for me?? Cuz if I tell I will be looked down upon. If I lie I will look down on myself. If I stop talking to him I won't have to do sh*t. He won't have a reason to look down on me, I don't have anymore reasons to look down on me than i did before. So everything is all good.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

peacedove said:


> No it wasn't more than 100.


It was a joke, you were not supposed to answer that question; I mean I don't care about the answer. I don't think that there is something wrong about someone (a man or a woman) who had *any* number of partners.



peacedove said:


> Why is stopping talking to the person best for me?? Cuz if I tell I will be looked down upon. If I lie I will look down on myself. If I stop talking to him I won't have to do sh*t. He won't have a reason to look down on me, I don't have anymore reasons to look down on me than i did before. So everything is all good.


You probabaly have a good reason to see the situation like this. But, my opinion is that if he can't "digest" the number then he is not good enought for you.

By the way, would you mind if he tells you a number double or triple yours?


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

n/t


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

reticent said:


> n/t


What does this mean?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll work on it Sebastian. Thinking about it, it might make a 'good' short story. It will have the men haters rabid with fury, so I might just post it here for the sake of clarity.


----------

